# Beginner fishing advice



## Gab250 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi, I want to get into fishing a bit, but I've got NO fishing tackle, and I don't really know where to start, I'll probably want to just throw a line into some rivers, creeks and the sea off a jetty (I live in Australia) I know I'll need to get a fishing license, but what should I start with in terms of tackle etc?

Gab


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 25, 2016)

Well you are going to need to determine what kind of fishing you want to do and what you are going to try and catch. At a very basic overview, you can fish with a fly rod, spinning rod, or a casting rod. Each has certain advantages and disadvantages. Next you need to match the rod/line with the quarry. Reels and rod are marked for the proper weight line to use. Rods also are rated for power and action which effect casting distances, accuracy and how heavy a lure/bait you can cast.

Rods and reels suitable for lakes and streams are usually not heavy enough for surf casting. Likewise a surfcasting outfit is far too big to catch pond sunfish. In general, spinning rod and reels are usually the way to go for a newbie as they are easy to learn and you can get a decent outfit for a small amount of money. Your best bet is to talk to other anglers that are working the areas you are interested in fishing. Ask them what tackle they are using and what they are catching. You will probably end up needing more than one outfit to fish all of the areas you mentioned.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 29, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^excellent advice, I was gonna say a medium action spinning outfit. You can fish for small and larger fish w light or heavier line and lures/baits. The ocean fishing demands larger/stronger gear/line or you're gonna loose fish and tackle. A local tackle shop can supply you w the tackle and advice on how and what to use to catch fish in the area you are fishing.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 5, 2016)

Join a club. In Maryland we have the MSSA, Maryland Saltwater Sportsman Association. It cost $30 per year. We meet once a month, with guest speakers from tackle manufacturers, Natural Resource reps, etc. We do a lot of off shore tournaments for Tuna, King Mackerel, in shore for Flounder, Rockfish (Stripe Bass). Most tourny's are four man teams, and among the guys that own boats, some one always need an extra man or two. They are always willing to take a new guy, beginners luck often wins a tourny. They have the boat and all the gear, and teach you how to use it. We split trip costs four ways and we split winnings four ways. My friends boat, a 30' Contender, cost $130,000 used. He has Tuna reals that cost $500 and up. When fishing for Tuna, Shark, Wahoo, Marlin, we run a 6 rod spread, when fishing for Rockfish in the Chesapeake Bay, we run a 15 rod spread, these are smaller lighter rods and reals. I could never afford to do this kind of fishing without the club. A Tuna charter can cost a couple thousand a day, we can do it for about $400 a day each. Most folks can save up that much for a once a year tournament. I'm sure some of the Fly, and spinner guys will give advice on their end of fishing, and I'm sure they have clubs too. Hee's a couple pics of what we catch, Joe.

Rockfish on the Chesapeake.





John's boat.





Wahoo about 6 miles off shore in North Carolina.





Black Tip Shark, Off the beach in NC.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 5, 2016)

Cobia, NC.





King Mackerel, NC





Bluefin Tuna 35 miles off shore, Virginia.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 5, 2016)

JOIN A CLUB, Joe.


----------

